# Spanish Songs



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just wondering what everyone's favourite Spanish language song is?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Too many to choose from  

I listen to Bisbal, Malú, Bustamente, Melendi & whoever my daughter is blasting out.....

This is the first one I 'sang along' to - they played it at every disco móvil at every fiesta one summer & there was no escaping it!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I've found some of Abba songs in Spanish, and as I know the English I am hoping it will help with my Spanish and in an enjoyable way too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is a blast from the past. It was when my husband and I were "novios". I loved the words which are clear and simple and it's a great singalong song. Good for classes if anyone's learning/ teaching Spanish.




Esos ojos ******, 
esos ojos ****** no los quiero ver llorar, 
tan sólo quiero escuchar, 
dime lo quiero oír, 
dime que vas a reír, dime, 
dime ahora que duerme la ciudad. 

Hace ya algún tiempo, 
hace ya algún tiempo que tú voz parece ser 
una pluma y un papel que cuentan 
que vas a volar en sueños, 
que serán tus ojos ****** 
los que me iluminen al andar. 

La lluvia cae sobre el suelo gris, 
el tiempo pasa y no puedo reír, 
la noche es larga, mi voz, amarga. 
Hoy he visto despertar el sol. 

Y tus pupilas brillarán 
pero, espera, descuida, y ya verás, 
los buenos tiempos volverán. 
Pero, espera, descuida, que ya vendrán, 
la lluvia los devolverá. 

··· 

La lluvia cae sobre el suelo gris, 
el tiempo pasa y no puedo reír, 
la noche es larga, mi voz, amarga. 
Hoy he visto despertar el sol. 

Y tus pupilas brillarán 
pero, espera, descuida, y ya verás, 
los buenos tiempos volverán. 
Pero, espera, descuida, que ya vendrán, 
la lluvia los devolverá. 

Esos ojos ******, 
esos ojos ****** no los quiero ver llorar, 
tan sólo quiero escuchar, 
dime lo quiero oír, 
dime que vas a reír, dime, 
dime ahora que duerme la ciudad, 
dime ahora que duerme la ciudad, 
dime ahora que duerme la ciudad.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a blast from the past. It was when my husband and I were "novios". I loved the words which are clear and simple and it's a great singalong song. Good for classes if anyone's learning/ teaching Spanish.
> esos ojos ****** - YouTube
> Esos ojos ******,
> esos ojos ****** no los quiero ver llorar,
> ...


I hadn't heard that one before - yes clear, easy to sing along to & sweet words

Might just have to nick it & put it on the 'singalong' bit of my website


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Music is very important to me and I've got too many favourite Spanish songs to list. I love the fusion of pop with flamenco guitar and vocal ornamentation so I would put Pablo Alboran's "Solamente Tú" high on the list, anything by Chambao, Julieta Venegas (especially 'Limón y Sal'),' Jarabe de Palo "Déjame Vivir", Manu Chau's "Me gustas tú"... Tune your radio to Cadena Dial for 'La mejor de nuestra música', as it only plays Spanish pop and you will hear all these and more.


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Couple of hits for me. I love Bailar by Deorro. 

My daughter loves Ai Se Eu Tu Pego by Michael Telophone


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mushu7 said:


> Couple of hits for me. I love Bailar by Deorro.
> 
> My daughter loves Ai Se Eu Tu Pego by Michael Telophone


Ai Se Eu Tu Pego is Portuguese


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Mushu7 said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of hits for me. I love Bailar by Deorro.
> ...


You are right. My daughters Portuguese is coming along nicely then. I'll have to gently move her along to the Spanish version, which is not as good.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mushu7 said:


> You are right. My daughters Portuguese is coming along nicely then. I'll have to gently move her along to the Spanish version, which is not as good.


Yes, great song, but Portuguese. If you find the Spanish version, please post it. Oh and I think your computer/ phone self corrected and put Telephone instead of Teló!


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mushu7 said:
> 
> 
> > You are right. My daughters Portuguese is coming along nicely then. I'll have to gently move her along to the Spanish version, which is not as good.
> ...


I have a new iPhone and don't know how to turn the autocorrect off (too lazy to learn).

There's a few versions of the Spanish one so when I'm on the laptop I'll post it on here. I heard there's a good Spanish version of Thriller (daughter LOVES Michael jackstones songs). So will try and find that.

In addition to my Spanish songs I like Danza Kuduro. I do love Daddy Yankees Gasolina as well.

The whole of the Desperado soundtrack is amazing as well.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

,
This is the old song LUNA DE MIEL DE PALOMA SAN BASILIO, is may favorite in spanish.


----------



## AlexRos (Nov 6, 2016)

Marta Sanchez: Desconocida, Colgando en tus manos, Arena y Sol, Desesperada
Malu - Desafío, Blanco y *****
Alejandro Sanz - Alma al Aire
Julio Iglesias - La Carretera, Baila Morena
Enrique Igelsias - Rhythm Divine, Bailando
Pablo Alboran - Me colé por la puerte de atrás
Amaral - Kamikaze
Sak Noel - Where

Well, a special mention for Aventura, which is not Spanish, but they are just an amazing group.


----------



## Kapua (Nov 6, 2016)

*My two latest faves*

Two songs I really like, Bailando by Enrique Iglesias (it just makes me want to dance and sing along!), and Quédate by Lara Fabian (I don't think it's originally her song, but it's my favorite version).

Also, this is my first post on this site, so Hi! :hippie:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)




----------

